# Official Game Thread- Cavs vs. Magic



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Z could be a huge advantage against Orlando's frontcourt.
McGrady will eat this team alive though
Magic win 100-93


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

McGrady did the other night (eat them alive).... neither Darius or Ricky could slow him, and he got off to a torrid start.... I think that game Z got 34 pts too.

What we need is Darius to get out of his funk (and he looks to be) and play some shut-down defense, and Carlos to get out of his mini-slump (first pro year- has he hit the wall?), and for Wagner to continue his aggressive play. I think Ricky and Z and Smush will be able to get their's.... 

Is Miller back for the Magic?


----------

